# c44 error message in toshiba e studio



## somashekarBVD (Sep 23, 2011)

sir,
c44 error message in toshiba e studio 181 copier, want to know the suggestions / troubleshootingor technician nummber or adress near shiggaon haveri district 581205 karnataka state india country.

teacher
GHS bannur
shiggaon talluk
Haveri Dist 581205
near Hubli
karnataka state
india country

blinking the service call lamp and shows c44 error message in toshiba e studio 181/212 copier pls suggestion.
919986004548


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the fix listed here

Toshiba e-Studio C44 error code


----------

